
IPad 3G data plan primer - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/ipad-3g-wifi-day-is-today-heres-our-data-plan-primer.ars
======
MrFoof
This actually has a pretty good breakdown of data cost/task. It also points
out that there is a break-even point at the 500MB mark with the unlimited
plan.

Having never reset my 3GS, I was curious to see where I fell in. If it were
offered, I only need 250MB about every 27 days it would seem - an opportunity
to save $157/year on phone service if AT&T provided the means to do so.

